# Obtained my bloodwork



## CJ (Apr 9, 2014)

I talked about this in the chatroom earlier, but I figure that more people will get a chance to see it here. Anyway, I obtained my last Testosterone level check from my doctor, which was 3 years ago, so I'm assuming they'd be roughly the same now. I was 34 when the test was performed.

My total Test level was 517ng/dl(range 241-827), Free Test was 1.12ng/DL(range 0.95-4.3), and % of Free Test was 0.22%(range 0.32-0.5) which was flagged low.

Do any of these numbers seem off, so as to warrant me asking my new doctor about them?


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 12, 2014)

Your TT is not ideal, but 517 is still a fair number to be at.  Three years is a long time though.  You may want to consider getting it rechecked to make sure it is holding.  Get your blood drawn first thing in the morning.


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, I'm definitely going to. Something has been off for a few years now. Hope the new doc can figure it out.


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 12, 2014)

You might want to look at:

Total Testosterone
Free Testosterone
LH
FSH
Prolactin
Estradiol
TSH
Cortisol
Vitamin D
HbA1C
Iron
B12
CBC
Metabolic Profile

I am probably forgetting something, but that should be a good start.  Good luck!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 12, 2014)

It's tough getting bloods done in MA. Nearly immpossible to do without your doc seeing them. Make sure you're not on cycle and you should be off for a few months before you go in. You don't want to set off red flags to your dr.


----------



## RJ (Apr 12, 2014)

so this result was from 3 years ago when you were 34? 

Definitely get it checked again. No doc i know of will offer trt services with that TT result, but you're older now so it may be lower. If you feel off i would defintely get it re-checked.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 12, 2014)

RJ said:


> so this result was from 3 years ago when you were 34?
> 
> Definitely get it checked again. No doc i know of will offer trt services with that TT result, but you're older now so it may be lower. If you feel off i would defintely get it re-checked.



Yup. A lot of docs will just let trt guys get up to your levels now....or then I guess.


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2014)

I've never used AAS before, so I'm not too worried about setting off red flags. But you're right, getting blood work in MA is a pain in the butt. I think I'm going to set up an appointment with a testosterone clinic. Getting a blood test and a consultation is cheaper that way. Feeling off the last few years has just as much an influence on me thinking about doing a test cycle as does the strength gains. Not sure what to expect, but it's worth a shot. My current doctor is indifferent to my problems, and who knows how the new one will be, once I finally get one.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 15, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> I think I'm going to set up an appointment with a testosterone clinic. Getting a blood test and a consultation is cheaper that way.



Shop around for a clinic. The prices I've seen have been outrageous for simple work.
I've called three in my area and the cheapest I was able to find a round of bloodwork was $900 and that was after the $1100 for an initial consultation visit. TRT clinics are great IF you can somehow afford it.

The places around me started treatment at $450/month for scripted test.
Your area may be different, hopefully it is.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2014)

I think I found a decent one nearby. It's $150 for full blood work, and $350 for initial consultation and physical. Meds of course are extra. I'm giving it a shot, something isn't right.


----------

